# Avocados?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I've heard a lot of mixed opinions about avocados being fed to rats. I know the seed and skin will kill a rat but is the meat definitely safe?
I don't want to feed my baby girl any avocado if there is even a slight chance it could hurt her. Toast is still really petite and I'd feel a lot better if I could put some weight on her and I heard avocado meat was the way to go.
I read that you shouldn't even feed a rat the meat that touched the pit or skin, so does that mean they can't eat any part that came in contact with those two parts even if it was by the knife used to cut it open?

I just really don't want to risk my Toast's safety

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is what I've found:
'However, the pit, rind, skin and leaves of avocados are toxic. The part of the fruit in contact with the pit has a higher concentration of toxins."


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

I feed my rats avocado all the time- they love it. Many times I just put in the leftover half shell with spare fruit on it, they eat the good stuff and leave the shell untouched. Considering they have survived a few million years longer than we have, I think they have some idea of what is and is not good for them to eat. ;-)


----------

